# Wanted DE Transfers



## Kontempt (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey all. I'm sure all those people who've painted up transports for their DE have some leftover transfers. So I was wondering if anyone has Last Hatred transfers to sell, swap or "donate" if you are generous ;-)

I've "misplaced" one of my transfer sheets.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

how many transfers are you using if you dont have enough for multiple vehicles off a single one Ive been given multiple in every box, and I dont use them, im not sure the cost of me sending them all the way to aus from here though


----------



## Kontempt (Dec 1, 2009)

So that's a no then? If you read the post you would see I lost a sheet. No there is not enough for multiple vehicles for the Last Hatred transfers. What was the point of your post by the way?


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

The point of his post was to state that he had some and to increase his post count. 
and to wonder how much it would be to send the sheet to Australia from Canada.

edit: I don't know how much it is to send it from the U.S. either. I'll check and let you know.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

arumichic said:


> The point of his post was to state that he had some and to increase his post count.
> and to wonder how much it would be to send the sheet to Australia from Canada.


and to bump this thread so someone who could send it easier might reply faster


----------

